# Anyone following the Casey/Caylee Anthony case?



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

I did a search first, didn't see any matches, so it seems as if this hasn't been talked about.


I have been following this case for a while. This case is about the only reason I watch Nancy Grace every night. Heh.

This is one of the most compelling cases I think since Jon Benet Ramsey.

I hope Casey goes away for life. She is a despicable woman.

Just wondering you guys thoughts on the case, if you are following, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Us make up addicts gotta keep up with the news, too, eh?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

It has been on the news every single day here...
I think it is pretty obvious that she had something to do with her daughters death....I also think it's pretty obvious she has some serious issues and her parents God love them seem to be contributing to her issues.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

You're right. They are saying she has multiple personality disorders, including narcissism and also believing she is a sociopath. Someone had to have created that. Just like with borderline personality disorders, someone along the way of their childhood, parent, whomever, treated the child a certain way to create that. A personality disorder is not any sort of mental disorder, it is simply created, medication cannot treat it. 

I believe her mom is just as crazy as she is, and her poor father is just confused as hell about what to do. Either way, they are both in denial. I hope they find some concrete evidence that she had something to do with it. She needs to stop blaming this "Zanny the Nanny". Like, get a clue you crazy bitch.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 16, 2008)

Ive been following it.  

Casey is obviously at fault here, I mean the story is just so fucked up at this point.

Now that they've found the bones I guess this is one step closer to putting Casey away. 

Poor little Caylee.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

I was watching some of a Dateline (I think) special the other night. Does "Zanny" even exist? I know that authorities had been searching for someone by that name and the only match they found was a Hispanic lady with 6 kids who claimed she knew nothing of Casey or Caylee.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Ive been following it.  

Casey is obviously at fault here, I mean the story is just so fucked up at this point.

Now that they've found the bones I guess this is one step closer to putting Casey away. 

Poor little Caylee._

 

It sounds like they're pretty sure the skull and bones are hers, but they haven't said definitely yet, right?


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I was watching some of a Dateline (I think) special the other night. Does "Zanny" even exist? I know that authorities had been searching for someone by that name and the only match they found was a Hispanic lady with 6 kids who claimed she knew nothing of Casey or Caylee._

 

Yeh, now Casey is claiming it's ANOTHER lady with the same name, and she says it's not her, even though that woman was ironically looking at the apartment that Casey claims she dropped Caylee off at.

Jesus christ, this story is so screwed up, full of holes, it doesn't even make any damn sense. And her family wonders why no one believes her crazy ass.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Casey is a spoiled little self serving crazy....Her boyfriend didn't want to deal with kids so she decided to rid herself of hers...Reminds me of that Farrah Fawcett Movie where she shot all her kids beacause the married mailman she was in love with didn't like kids... "Small Sacrifies"


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone that goes out partying the same weekend your daughter is reported missing is crazy!! They say people handle grief in diff ways ... But come on..I would have been knocking on doors, walking downs streets, screaming and basically going crazy...or else just sitting home crying myself to death with grief and worry... ...Not partying in a club.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Anyone that goes out partying the same weekend your daughter is reported missing is crazy!! They say people handle grief in diff ways ... But come on..I would have been knocking on doors, walking downs streets, screaming and basically going crazy...or else just sitting home crying myself to death with grief and worry... ...Not partying in a club._

 

You are so right. And she steals money from friends and family, borrows a shovel, doesn't tell anyone she is missing, goes out partying, searches/googles BROKEN NECK, CHLOROFORM, and MISSING CHILDREN, I mean seriously how GUILTY are you.

GOD, I hope she gets put away. More than anything, I want her to freaking ADMIT IT!!!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Casey is a spoiled little self serving crazy....Her boyfriend didn't want to deal with kids so she decided to rid herself of hers...Reminds me of that Farrah Fawcett Movie where she shot all her kids beacause the married mailman she was in love with didn't like kids... "Small Sacrifies"_

 

WTF. that's a true story?! I need to watch this.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Casey is a spoiled little self serving crazy....Her boyfriend didn't want to deal with kids so she decided to rid herself of hers...Reminds me of that Farrah Fawcett Movie where she shot all her kids beacause the married mailman she was in love with didn't like kids... "Small Sacrifies"_

 
....Or Susan Smith. Remember she drove her kids into the lake, but said a man carjacked her and took off with the kids? But, at least she held press conferences and interviews, pleading for the kids to be "returned". Casey trumps them all right now. Watching a movie about her will be as confusing as _Why Do Fools Fall In Love_.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Farrah was one Crazy B*&*^^ In this movie and yes it was a true story...Two of her kids lived and one of them (Shawna) had to finally point her out in court as the one that shot them, while still loving her Mom to pieces through it all ...Left her half paralyzed, the poor little boy was a mess...and the other daughter died...Of course it was some man that tried to steal her car that did it she claimed at first...and got pregnant AGAIN before they could lock her tail up ...so sad


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_....Or Susan Smith. Remember she drove her kids into the lake, but said a man carjacked her and took off with the kids? But, at least she held press conferences and interviews, pleading for the kids to be "returned". Casey trumps them all right now. Watching a movie about her will be as confusing as Why Do Fools Fall In Love._

 

Yeah at least she pretended to be Grief Stricken!! Crazy ass women!! Don;t have kids if you don't want them..If there is a problem being a mom kill your dang self not the babies!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_....Or Susan Smith. Remember she drove her kids into the lake, but said a man carjacked her and took off with the kids? But, at least she held press conferences and interviews, pleading for the kids to be "returned". Casey trumps them all right now. Watching a movie about her will be as confusing as Why Do Fools Fall In Love._

 

Yes, girl. It reminds me of Casey bc Susan was so quick to blame a black man and Casey is so quick to claim a hispanic nanny took her kid.

Damn stereotypes.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Farrah was one Crazy B*&*^^ In this movie and yes it was a true story...Two of her kids lived and one of them (Shawna) had to finally point her out in court as the one that shot them, while still loving her Mom to pieces through it all ...Left her half paralyzed, the poor little boy was a mess...and the other daughter died...Of course it was some man that tried to steal her car that did it she claimed at first...and got pregnant AGAIN before they could lock her tail up ...so sad_

 

OMG you told me the endingggggggg. Hehehe jk

How old is this movie?!


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, this story is so beyond screwed up...there's so much shadiness going on, from the entire family. The grandmother was the one who called the cops first of all and said Casey's car smelled "like death" and when they were on Larry King the other night she recanted and said that it was a "bag of food and pizza" that rotted in the car and that is what she smelled after all, not human decomposition, as the FBI air tests picked up as occurring in that very car. Hmm... 

I mean, that's just one small piece of the crazy puzzle. I think once we hear more of the details of the case it's going to get more and more shocking and unbelievable. This girl is sick...

And I'm gonna put it on the record, her brother rubs me the wrong way, and I think he knows more about what happened than he's saying. There were some weird conversations he had with Casey at the jail where she's staying, and I may be premature in saying this, but he strikes me as suspicious. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Exactly, MACnificent! How are you gonna name the most fertile damn people in crimes like this???!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Yeah, this story is so beyond screwed up...there's so much shadiness going on, from the entire family. The grandmother was the one who called the cops first of all and said Casey's car smelled "like death" and when they were on Larry King the other night she recanted and said that it was a "bag of food and pizza" that rotted in the car and that is what she smelled after all, not human decomposition, as the FBI air tests picked up as occurring in that very car. Hmm... 

I mean, that's just one small piece of the crazy puzzle. I think once we hear more of the details of the case it's going to get more and more shocking and unbelievable. This girl is sick...

And I'm gonna put it on the record, her brother rubs me the wrong way, and I think he knows more about what happened than he's saying. There were some weird conversations he had with Casey at the jail where she's staying, and I may be premature in saying this, but he strikes me as suspicious. I'm just sayin'..._

 

Yeah the whole family seems like theyre sketchy.

I kinda still wonder if her boyfriend (is it... Tony?) knows more. I don't think I've heard much from him or about him. Is he at all being suspected?

Nancy Grace is on now, btw! I'm watching! They're talking about the skull and the duct tape found.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Exactly, MACnificent! How are you gonna name the most fertile damn people in crimes like this???!_

 
Seriously. I think they should just let all the mothers around the world get their hands on Casey and be done with her. They would do far worse than jail could ever do to her. She'd be dead anyway.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 16, 2008)

Whoooaaa...  now her parents are admitting to giving "conflicting statements" to investigators, and are willing to be re-interrogated and cooperate with police _IF THEY GET IMMUNITY._

Wow.. i'm just floored.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Whoooaaa...  now her parents are admitting to giving "conflicting statements" to investigators, and are willing to be re-interrogated IF THEY GET IMMUNITY.

Wow.. i'm just floored. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

The dad  has said more to incriminate her than the mother has. I think he is a little more open minded to her being the killer. Seems like the mom is in a bit more denial. UGH this is sickening.

GOD I hope they can prove something and get her to confess. I want her to get life no matter what, but damnit we need some closure, just get her to ADMIT she did something.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

What the hell did this child do for: A mother to (seemingly) commit this crime? Family and friends to play along? This is absolutely crazy!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_What the hell did this child do for: A mother to (seemingly) commit this crime? Family and friends to play along? This is absolutely crazy!_

 

They know she is not a sane person. They have all admitted she has lied to them repeatedly (about having a job ) and also stolen money from them. I guess they just don't want to believe that she could do something THIS heinous, but hey... if the shoe fits.......and it clearly does at this point.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_OMG you told me the endingggggggg. Hehehe jk

How old is this movie?!_

 
OLD 1989 I think...but it has been on Lifetime like in the last few years....

Sorry!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

I love Nancy Grace God love her...But that choke up crying she do just gets on my nerves sometimes...Next minute she is ripping someone to shreds...Never a tear has falleth thru all the years I have watched her....And people please stop wriiting in for her to show pictures of "The Twins" please!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_OLD 1989 I think...but it has been on Lifetime like in the last few years....

Sorry!!_

 


Heheh. I was joking I doubt I'll be seeing it any time soon if it's that old!


By the way, I just heard on Nancy  Grace some people are reporting that there is still flesh on the duct tape............................-sigh- I am almost in tears right now thinking about this.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I love Nancy Grace God love her...But that choke up crying she do just gets on my nerves sometimes...Next minute she is ripping someone to shreds...Never a tear has falleth thru all the years I have watched her....And people please stop wriiting in for her to show pictures of "The Twins" please!_

 


HAHAHHA omg, you are so right. I mean I emphathize because that is disgusting and horrific, but...... THE TWINS THING. Oh... MY...GOD. And my favorite is when a caller congratulates her... she gets that quiet, smiley look on her face and softly says "..thank you....." HAHAHA classic.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep and the duct tape was placed on the mouth after she was dead!!! Like 2 days after


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_HAHAHHA omg, you are so right. I mean I emphathize because that is disgusting and horrific, but...... THE TWINS THING. Oh... MY...GOD. And my favorite is when a caller congratulates her... she gets that quiet, smiley look on her face and softly says "..thank you....." HAHAHA classic._

 

I know like she choking back tears about everything...Can it already and get on with the news....So what you were 99 having twins...move on !! 

Oh and the twins...Look at that toy on his head...Cry sound, choke sound,
Me....Barf sound!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yep and the duct tape was placed on the mouth after she was dead!!! Like 2 days after_

 

REALLY? I didn't hear that. How did they figure that part out?! That seems like that would be SO hard to confirm. But either way, jesus that's scary. That will prove how unorganized the killing was. Like it was done on a whim. So maybe that will point more fingers to Casey. It was obvious she didn't know WTF she was doing, so that will rule out some serial killer or 'professional' did it. If that makes sense


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I know like she choking back tears about everything...Can it already and get on with the news....So what you were 99 having twins...move on !! 

Oh and the twins...Look at that toy on his head...Cry sound, choke sound,
Me....Barf sound!!_

 

"And here's a picture of little ____insert name___ sitting outside......" UM. YEAH. OBVIOUSLY he is sitting outside. WTF.


On another note, it bothers me that her make up looks the same EVERY. SINGLE. NIGHT.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Where the hell is my favorite Forensic Pathologist, Dr. Michael Baden!?!?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ The Forensic guy said that....Not sure how they determined it....CSI girl 

she crying now by the way...No tears...Talking about this lady that was 87 that just died...Ok ...I'm done...It would be one thing if it sounded sincere...But sounds so fake!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Where the hell is my favorite Forensic Pathologist, Dr. Michael Baden!?!?_

 
Is that the guy that Nancy always gets mad at?!


Where is the chick that looks like she has an upside down mouth and always yells. I don't know her name, she has glasses and looks like her mouth is on crooked or something. She is always like "YES NANCY. YOU ARE RIGHT." and yelling and shit. Hahahaha I hate her.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Where the hell is my favorite Forensic Pathologist, Dr. Michael Baden!?!?_

 
Is he the one that did the Anna Nicole Smith autopsy...with the five head...Oh I love him!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Is that the guy that Nancy always gets mad at?!


Where is the chick that looks like she has an upside down mouth and always yells. I don't know her name, she has glasses and looks like her mouth is on crooked or something. She is always like "YES NANCY. YOU ARE RIGHT." and yelling and shit. Hahahaha I hate her._

 

I know right she goes NANCY...I THINK...veins all popped up in her neck screaming and crap!! Agrees with EVERYTHING Nancy says


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Michael Baden does all the high-profile cases and he was featured on the _Autopsy_ series on HBO. He is awesome!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I know right she goes NANCY...I THINK...veins all popped up in her neck screaming and crap!! Agrees with EVERYTHING Nancy says_

 

Hahahahha, yep that's her.

Oh lord Tish, you are cracking me up right now.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Michael Baden does all the high-profile cases and he was featured on the Autopsy series on HBO. He is awesome!_

 


Well Im sure at some point Nancy G. has yelled at him. She yells at everyone at some point in time.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ Oh yeah I think  Joshua Perper has taken his spot..I like Baden though


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Ahhh, I don't know any of these people's names except Padilla (sp?) the bounty hunter.

What the hell is the upside down mouth chick's name.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^ Crazy Lady


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Or My Friend ....Nancy's favorite term...


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Or My Friend ....Nancy's favorite term..._

 

I love how she calls everyone by their full name


"how 'bout it Leonard Padilla?!"

"how 'bout it Joe Smith?"


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Tish, you are from Columbus, originally? That's where I am.

WEiiiiird.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Reynoldsburg Baby!! Yeahhh Slowlumbus!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 17, 2008)

Yay! I only go there to go to the vet. Heheh


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 17, 2008)

I follow this case when I come to the USA, it seems a lot has happened recently. I hope they do get to put the little one to rest peacefully with it all solved :-(. This story makes me cry every time, is there any more updates?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nope they just found the body a few days ago..,so they are dong the forensics at this point....I think she is pretty much a lifer from this point forward


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope she is... I think shes a freaking nut. There are so many times where Im just like "holy shit I have to get out of this damn house." because being a mother is ...tireing sometimes. But I could NEVER IMAGINE my life without my little boy... he is my WHOLE WORLD and I dont get how a MOTHER could carry her child for 9 months, raise her, then call her a "snot nosed brat"  to other people- and then seemingly KILL her!

..and the grandfather- he knows casey killed her daughter. He knows it. He is an ex cop... my dad's a cop and he can tell by looking at me when im lieing. Cops do nothing but deal with liars-.. he fucking knows casey is lieing. 

The whole thing makes my blood boil.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 17, 2008)

I lovvee Nancy Grace haha. I dont even know why. Shes just so fierce, its fantastic.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I lovvee Nancy Grace haha. I dont even know why. Shes just so fierce, its fantastic._

 

She is very fierce up until she starts the fake crying bit....then she becomes very sappy IMO


----------



## Chikky (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been following this. 

Yes, I do think her father knows. He did testify against her once already. 

I don't know; of course she is crazy for doing this to that baby... But I don't think she's 'insane'. I think she knew what she was doing, and she just didn't want to bother being a mother. She liked to play, but not be responsible. Which is a huge problem with so many people now, but rarely to THIS extent. 

She's lied the entire time. About where she worked, and other things. Taking the police to her 'place of employment' and then saying 'Oops... I got fired months ago.' She's never told the truth about anything! I'd love for the little girl to be alive... But that just doesn't seem realistic, so I actually can't wait for the evidence to get this woman and she can finally be outed for sure! She can't lie around forensics.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I don't think she is Mentally insane either..I think she knew full well what she was doing and the consequences for her actions...I think she is selfishly Insane if anthing....And she thought that she was above getting caught...she actually thought that she was smart when she is very stupid to say the least....IMO


----------



## makeba (Dec 17, 2008)

I think she is a twisted freak to be honest! to have told so many lies and to keep telling them is insane! she has no conscious at all. we couldnt find my 6yr old after he got out of school for about 1hour because he left with one of his school friends and we were out of our minds!!  it seemed like the world was on pause!! i had never cried so hard in my life i was screaming i thought i was gonna have a heart attack. so for her to not report it for what was it, a month, and to act stupid is ridiculous!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure whats going on, the last time i heard about this case was in october :\

But it sounds to me that casey is the killer, who reports their missing child 1 month after they dissapear? I remember they also used dogs that could sniff out the smell of a decaying body and the dogs went straight to the car of her trunk.

God.. how mentally insane you have to be to kill your own child.... Disgusting...


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_I think she is a twisted freak to be honest! to have told so many lies and to keep telling them is insane! she has no conscious at all. we couldnt find my 6yr old after he got out of school for about 1hour because he left with one of his school friends and we were out of our minds!!  it seemed like the world was on pause!! i had never cried so hard in my life i was screaming i thought i was gonna have a heart attack. so for her to not report it for what was it, a month, and to act stupid is ridiculous!_

 
I know. I really can't imagine why anyone would back her up after all those lies.

Ugh.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ Mommy and Daddy will...I know it's your child...But that was your grandchild too


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Mommy and Daddy will...I know it's your child...But that was your grandchild too_

 

I said that SAME thing earlier to my boyfriend.


They are supposed to announce within the hour if those are her bones.


I know they are, I think I might cry (sincerely) if they are her bones.


----------



## Chikky (Dec 18, 2008)

*sighs* I know... 

*waits and sees*  



...you know, I don't have children. I don't want kids, though I love them... But I would have taken that little girl. There are so many more options than... what she did.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chikky* 

 
_*sighs* I know... 

*waits and sees*  



...you know, I don't have children. I don't want kids, though I love them... But I would have taken that little girl. There are so many more options than... what she did._

 
You are so right, honey.

That little girl....so gorgeous... so young... so much ahead of her. Gone in a flash because of a self-absorbed "mother" (I use that term lightly). I hope she gets lots of dolls and play make up (hehe) in Heaven this Christmas. <3 Rip Caylee...


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh man I am following this case like a hawk. I can't WAIT to hear who the skeletal remains belong too and tonight I was sitting on the edge of my seat but unfortunately it wasn't announced.  I hope whoever killed that beautiful little girl is sent straight to death row *cough*casey.

This case reminds me a lot of the Lacey Peterson one too because the person that went missing, it turns out a very, very close member was involved in their disappearance.  You only see that kind of stuff on lifetime movies, it seems. I think another reason why I am so interested in this case is because little Caylee looks identical to one of my first best friends at that age. Spooky. And horrible that the grandparents have to go through this during Christmas season.

Oh and when I heard about how there was skin on the duct tape...ugh. I think I got goosebumps. What an unspeakable act against someone so vulnerable.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodyWellRight* 

 
_Oh man I am following this case like a hawk. I can't WAIT to hear who the skeletal remains belong too and tonight I was sitting on the edge of my seat but unfortunately it wasn't announced.  I hope whoever killed that beautiful little girl is sent straight to death row *cough*casey.

This case reminds me a lot of the Lacey Peterson one too because the person that went missing, it turns out a very, very close member was involved in their disappearance.  You only see that kind of stuff on lifetime movies, it seems. I think another reason why I am so interested in this case is because little Caylee looks identical to one of my first best friends at that age. Spooky. And horrible that the grandparents have to go through this during Christmas season.

Oh and when I heard about how there was skin on the duct tape...ugh. I think I got goosebumps. What an unspeakable act against someone so vulnerable._

 

I know, when I heard about the flesh on the tape, I got sick to my stomach. But, it just might be enough to help determine something. I am HOPING there is something on there, a hair or SOMETHING that belongs to Casey---enough to place her at the scene of the crime indefinitely, but sadly she will continue to lie. I really think she is so crazy, she has talked herself into thinking she is innocent. How delusional.

I refuse to go to bed (I need to...) until it is announced. Do you think it still will be?! Nancy said within the hour....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nancy is off in my area ...But I am watching CNN with President Bush getting shoes thrown at him...Man he was a good ducker...


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_I know, when I heard about the flesh on the tape, I got sick to my stomach. But, it just might be enough to help determine something. I am HOPING there is something on there, a hair or SOMETHING that belongs to Casey---enough to place her at the scene of the crime indefinitely, but sadly she will continue to lie. I really think she is so crazy, she has talked herself into thinking she is innocent. How delusional.

I refuse to go to bed (I need to...) until it is announced. Do you think it still will be?! Nancy said within the hour...._

 
Was it just me or did anyone else notice that Nancy Grace seemed to tear up just a little when the flesh was mentioned? I hardly blame her.  I'm not sure which was the last one you watched but in the most recent update they were still waiting on the annoucement whether or not it is Caylees body or not.  They said that there was a hair (on the duct tape too) and a tooth they were looking at.  

Casey makes me sick. Did you hear about all the stuff she got while in her cell? Gourmet snacks, lingerie, high-end make-up (bitch doesn't deserve it!) and all this other crap. 

OH OH OH and what I thought was the most fascinating thing in that 'episode' was when that guy said they had found a comment Casey had left on someone elses Facebook around...June or something (around the time of the disappearance) saying something along the lines of "Thanks for the duct tape, I was happy to have a lot left over!" That just totally blew me away. 

This is going to sound really weird but I looked up Casey Anthony, and something did show up (not 100% sure if it is her) but the profile is set to profile.

Tomorrow I'll be on my couch at 4:55 with pizza rolls and root beer.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodyWellRight* 

 
_ 

OH OH OH and what I thought was the most fascinating thing in that 'episode' was when that guy said they had found a comment Casey had left on someone elses Facebook around...June or something (around the time of the disappearance) saying something along the lines of "Thanks for the duct tape, I was happy to have a lot left over!" That just totally blew me away. 
_

 

Omg, I didnt know that. WHO DID SHE LEAVE THAT TO?! Are they investigating that?!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

We were talking about that earlier...It is very sad...However Nancy does the Fake cry every night ....

Didn't hear that about the Duct Tape


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 18, 2008)

_Yeah crazy stuff. There is a link on more specifics here: (I worded it kind of wrong but it's still eerie)_

Facebook Posting Suggests Casey Took Friend’s Duct Tape « Caylee Anthony


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow that is crazy. Thanks for sharing that. Very strange.

I hope to GOD this woman is convicted. Getting life in prison is never enough justice. Sigh.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_We were talking about that earlier...It is very sad...However Nancy does the Fake cry every night ....

Didn't hear that about the Duct Tape_

 

Oooh! I thought you did. Nancy got a little overdramatic, but that was a pretty intense moment. You could tell she didn't know that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Oooh! I thought you did. Nancy got a little overdramatic, but that was a pretty intense moment. You could tell she didn't know that._

 

No I didn't hear about her talking on Facebook about the Duct Tape...until now


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No I didn't hear about her talking on Facebook about the Duct Tape...until now_

 


Doh.


I r so confuzzled.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 18, 2008)

did they announce it??


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't heard anything as of this time...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Latest News....

The utility worker that reported the discovery of the body on Dec 11 ...reported it previously on August 11, 12 & 13th ...Can you tell me why they are just going out to investigate. He went out again on Dec 11th and the bag was still there and he reported it again that the body he previously found in the plastic bag was still there????? WHAT????

Casey is being heavily sedated because she is not taking the finding of her daughter very well...YOU THINK!!! She is being kept under medical supervision at this time.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 18, 2008)

Tish...

CAN YOU SAY, UMMM, WHAT THE FUCK!?!!?!?

He reported it in AUGUST!?! are you for serious right now!?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

For Serious!!! Oh yeah!! Because he was curious he went back out to see if they had gotten the bag...and NOPE there it still was...so he reported it AGAIN


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 18, 2008)

lol hard @ stupidity.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow this woman is something else...

..shes being heavily sedated not because she cared about her daughter but she knows shes being jailed for life!!!

someone reported a body and the police failed to investiage the complaint 3 times in a row?  wat the fuck?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

yep...very sad...Reported it 4 months ago...they said when they would go out to the scene there was nver anyone there to show them where...well put your boots on and start looking!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Latest News....

The utility worker that reported the discovery of the body on Dec 11 ...reported it previously on August 11, 12 & 13th ...Can you tell me why they are just going out to investigate. He went out again on Dec 11th and the bag was still there and he reported it again that the body he previously found in the plastic bag was still there????? WHAT????

Casey is being heavily sedated because she is not taking the finding of her daughter very well...YOU THINK!!! She is being kept under medical supervision at this time._

 

WHAT THE EF?!?!?!? WHY!!?!?!? Omg the defense is gonna REALLY use that one against the police. They already claim the police and investigators "didnt help them" etc.


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Latest News....

The utility worker that reported the discovery of the body on Dec 11 ...reported it previously on August 11, 12 & 13th ...Can you tell me why they are just going out to investigate. He went out again on Dec 11th and the bag was still there and he reported it again that the body he previously found in the plastic bag was still there????? WHAT????

Casey is being heavily sedated because she is not taking the finding of her daughter very well...YOU THINK!!! She is being kept under medical supervision at this time._

 
I think the reason they took so long, Nancy said that the brush out there was SO insanely thick, the officers *did* look out there, but it was just too thick to be able to see anything.  Also, there were literally hundreds of tips regarding Caylee's disappearance it was hard to look very deeply into each one of them.  I'm not excusing anyone but I think that might be the reason.  I also could have misunderstood things (which is very possible) so please let me know if I did.

Hopefully we will find out tomorrow!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

*ORLANDO, Florida (CNN)* -- The meter reader who led authorities last week to remains believed to be those of Caylee Anthony called police four months ago, directing them three times to same site, authorities said Thursday.





 Caylee Anthony, 2, has been missing since June in a case that has received national attention.  

At a news conference, Capt. Angelo Nieves, an Orange County Sheriff's Department commander, said investigators are looking into whether the tips, called in August 11, 12 and 13, were properly followed up. 
In one of those phone calls, the meter reader reported seeing a gray bag on the side of the road, Nieves said. On August 13, a deputy responded to the site and did a "cursory search" but found nothing, Nieves said. 
*Casey Anthony*, 22, faces charges including first-degree murder in the June disappearance of her daughter, Caylee, who was 2 at the time. Remains described as being those of a small child were found last week a half-mile from Casey Anthony's parents' home, in the area where the meter reader first directed police.
Nieves said police were getting more information from the tipster and the deputy who responded to the tips. He said the department was investigating the "thoroughness" of the deputy's response but would not identify the deputy. 
The meter reader "is not a suspect," Nieves said. "He is a credible witness." 
Nieves' latest announcement is raising questions about whether police missed several chances to find remains believed to be *Caylee's*.

The meter reader is not the only one, or the first, to have pointed police toward the site containing the remains.
KioMarie Cruz, Casey Anthony's childhood friend, also told police to investigate the same wooded area near Hidden Oaks Elementary School a month before the meter reader, according to CNN affiliate WFTV. 
In an interview with detectives, according to WFTV, Cruz said that she and Anthony "pretty much used to hang out there most of our time," would "snack on food for hours" and went there to "get away from our parents."
The sheriff's office followed up on that tip, but the wooded area was covered in floodwaters, preventing a search. Nieves said the water may have been present at the time of the meter reader's tips as well.
Nieves also said Thursday that searchers combing the site after the skull's discovery had found "significant skeletal remains" consistent with those of a small child on the outer perimeter of the search area.
The area will be enlarged, and processing and searching of the site will continue, probably into the weekend, he said.
Some of the remains have been sent to the FBI lab in Quantico, Virginia, in an effort to identify them. Authorities have said the remains are believed to be Caylee's, but an identification is pending.
Sheriff's spokesman Carlos Padilla said last week that authorities believe the remains are Caylee's for three reasons: No other children have been reported missing in the area; the remains are consistent with those of a child of Caylee's age; and the remains were found near the home of the grandparents, where the 2-year-old and her mother were living just before Caylee disappeared.

FBI spokesman Richard Kolko said Monday that he did not know when tests would be complete, but an attorney for Anthony's parents said the FBI is likely to have results "within the next week."
Casey Anthony could face a sentence of life in prison if convicted. Prosecutors said this month that they would not seek the death penalty


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 19, 2008)

I heard on the news that the area was flooded for quite some time and that could have been an issue when trying to retrieve the bag in August? Whoooo knows. So sad.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep...But if he saw it three times.....Not understanding why his eyes were better than theirs...But it states the officer did a Courtesy check...WTF is that....Like a Courtesy Flush???


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

This just doesn't make sense, I mean, I am just so confused at how this happened. I mean, you'd think after months of looking for a body, I mean it was pretty clear the little girl was probably gone (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the police/investigators refused to look for a 'little girl' anymore, they wanted to find a body, they get a lead, but don't push it as hard as they could. I dunno, I'm just like, 'wow'


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 19, 2008)

Damn...thanks for posting. This whole thing just isn't making any sense. Wouldn't that be bizarre if the body wasn't hers?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^ They said they haven't had any reports of a missing child of that size in several years in the area, but that would be bizarre.

Nacey was talking about how while they are waiting for the results as to weather it's Caylee's body or not , Casey has run up a $300 bill for snacks and a deck of cards... that girl is despicable.

They way she talks about " I just wanna find Caylee" I honestly think she feels like people believe her.  My little one is 2 right now and we lived with my parents for a while... if i went a month and Kaden wasn't at their house that entire time, they would have called the cops after a few days .... I think the whole family is in on it ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^ Oh they get tabs in jail....How civil !!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Maybe she'll get a fucking back massage, too.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 19, 2008)

* Quote:

 ORLANDO, Florida (CNN) -- A major announcement is expected Friday in the Caylee Anthony case during a news conference from local police and the FBI, CNN has learned.

  The identity of the remains, believed to be Caylee's, found last week in a wooded area could be confirmed at the news conference. 






 
Ok, so they are probably going to confirm it in about a half hour. This girl is so screwed (Casey)... I really hope they throw the book at her. It's a shame they won't seek the death penalty, but she'll have a shitty life in prison having to live with what she did to her precious little daughter. Stupid ho. *


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_*

Ok, so they are probably going to confirm it in about a half hour. This girl is so screwed (Casey)... I really hope they throw the book at her. It's a shame they won't seek the death penalty, but she'll have a shitty life in prison having to live with what she did to her precious little daughter. Stupid ho. *_

 

OMG FINALLY. They have been saying for days "ANY MOMENT NOW". I just want to knowwwwwww. I'm impatient.


God, she really is screwed, I hate that bitch.


----------



## makeba (Dec 19, 2008)

any word yet, or am i too early?


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_any word yet, or am i too early?_

 

Yup, it's her..   as we all suspected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* Quote:

 ORLANDO, Florida (CNN) -- The remains found in a wooded area last week in Orange County, Florida, are those of Caylee Anthony, police confirmed at a news conference Friday  
 
*


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 19, 2008)

CNN just announced its the remains of Caylee.
So sad.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Im watching now on CNN with tears in my eyes.

I knew it was her, but now it's confirmed....and she can actually be laid to rest. Now the search can stop for Caylee, but now everyone can concentrate on finding out what happened rather than wondering where she is.


RIP Caylee. We love you.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is so sad. I cannot believe this chick.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 19, 2008)

So what kind of punishment do you think Casey will get if shes convicted?
I hope atleast life.
I hope they dont try to put in an insane plee. She obviously knew what shes doing.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_So what kind of punishment do you think Casey will get if shes convicted?
I hope atleast life.
I hope they dont try to put in an insane plee. She obviously knew what shes doing._

 

I dunno. I mean life in prison, I feel like sometimes isn't even enough justice. I almost wish she'd get the death penalty. But... I dunno right now how I feel about that....


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 19, 2008)

In a perfect world it'd be an eye for an eye. Me personally, I think she deserves a long, drawn out, painful death with no mercy.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_In a perfect world it'd be an eye for an eye. Me personally, I think she deserves a long, drawn out, painful death with no mercy. _

 

Agreed 120%


There is never enough justice for taking a life.


I just want the bitch to admit it. That's all I wanna hear. I'm sick of this 'the nanny did it' bullshit.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 19, 2008)

I highly, highly doubt the death penalty will be at all on the table in this case,

The defense will flog it as an accident and she got scared and tried to cover it up, blah blah blah. same bulls*it different day


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 19, 2008)

^Werd


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I highly, highly doubt the death penalty will be at all on the table in this case,

The defense will flog it as an accident and she got scared and tried to cover it up, blah blah blah. same bulls*it different day_

 

Or theyll keep playing the "someone took her" card and say they framed Casey to make her look like the murderer.


----------



## PuterChick (Dec 19, 2008)

This truly breaks my heart.  When they show the video with Caylee singing that song all the time.  God Bless her.

That Casey is one demented, shallow, crazy young woman!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

I love when she says, "You tired, papa?" to her great grandpa. Precious.

I am just floored at how anyone could do this to a child, a person, let alone their own daughter...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

The prosecution has already guaranteed that no matter what they will NOT seek the death penalty so that is not an option...Not that I believe in it anyway in most cases....However, I believe the suffering is in spending the rest of your natural life locked behind bars and being fed Grits and water 3x a day....


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah except this bitch is getting fucking quality food and shit. GOD I COULD JUST PUKE.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^ Thats only because she has not been found guilty...OH but the tides will turn when she is sent to the prison with the hard core murderers like herself...And most prisoners do not take well to anyone who abuses kids...they usually are targeted from day one.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I may be safe to assume that child killers aren't especially welcome in Women's prison either, just as they (and child molesters also) aren't taken kindly to in a regular prison. 

She will probably get the shit beat out of her on a regular basis and become someone's bitch. Preferrably a big, scary, manly woman named Bertha.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

God this stuff is too depressing.

Im off to MAC. My best friend is buying me stuff for XMAS. Plus I have some Back2MAC stuff so I can get some LIPSTICKS.

PS- anyone know if you can turn in empty brush cleaner bottles for back2mac?


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_PS- anyone know if you can turn in empty brush cleaner bottles for back2mac?_

 
Yup.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Yay. Thanks, lovey.


I go through those bottles like crazzzzzyyyy. I clean my brushes all the damn time. 

Yay for new lipsticks today! <3


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 19, 2008)

i've been following this case. 
personally, i think life in jail will SUCKKKKK for her- so i'd rather know that that's what she's getting. i mean, it is kind of fair. that little girl had no control over her day to day life and what she had to deal with... and i'm sure the other prisoners will beat the shit out of casey and she'll have little to no control over what is done to her. i think that the death penalty would be an easy way out for her.

i just hope they don't pull the mental shit unless it's really really relevant.


----------



## Chikky (Dec 19, 2008)

Poor little baby... 

Well, we all kind of knew, but it just sucks to know. Not that it would have been better if it were another child, because either way, it's a child lost.  

They said they were looking at life in prison for Casey; I don't think it's good enough for her, to be honest. She'll have heat and food and have amenities (not to mention books and the ABILITY to get a college degree)... While her baby was rotting in the cold. But the death penalty is too quick. Maybe once a week they can tie her up and duct tape her mouth and let her sit in a cold, dank room for a few hours. 

But we treat our criminals better than that. 

Someone said she will live the rest of her life knowing what she did to Caylee; I don't think she will. I think she believes she did nothing wrong. She will talk herself out of feeling bad. I bet she'll feel worse about missing out on nights at the bars... 

I just wanted her to admit it, but now it's too late. It doesn't count now, she should have said it before.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStarryEyedX* 

 
_that little girl had no control over her day to day life and what she had to deal with..._

 
that's the part that really makes me sick.. this poor little girl was completely defenseless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



she didn't ask for a monster of a mother.


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 20, 2008)

So that's it then, it's her body. I wasn't shocked in the slightest.  Now that her body has been found, I'm *really* looking forward to the trials, sentencing, and proving Anthony guilty. Oh man what if it was another O.J trial...


----------



## little teaser (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Is that the guy that Nancy always gets mad at?!


Where is the chick that looks like she has an upside down mouth and always yells. I don't know her name, she has glasses and looks like her mouth is on crooked or something. She is always like "YES NANCY. YOU ARE RIGHT." and yelling and shit. Hahahaha I hate her._

 
i think the guy she always gets mad at is kobi the guy thats paid by the defense.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodyWellRight* 

 
_So that's it then, it's her body. I wasn't shocked in the slightest. Now that her body has been found, I'm *really* looking forward to the trials, sentencing, and proving Anthony guilty. Oh man what if it was another O.J trial..._

 

I don't see how there is any connection or comparison between the two of these stories, other than they are both tragic to say the least....but unfortunatley there are tons of child abuse and child killings that take place everyday that are equally tragic just not as publicized that probably do compare and are equally horrible.


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 20, 2008)

No no I mean...so many people (and still to this day) believe that O.J is guilty as sin.  He got off free though because had a hell of a good lawyer. Anthony might have her own little "Dream Team."


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

^^^ There are a LOT of people who get off scott free because of good lawyers ....But that is really where the judge and jury comes in....All I can say is I believe 100% she is guilty...Can I prove it...NO...If prosecutors don't prosecute properly they loose cases....Good lawyers also loose cases. I just didn't get how the two connected...That was the last case comparison that came to my mind...Mainly because it's doubtful she has celebrity money to hire such a "Dream Team"


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 21, 2008)

I know a lot of people get off free. The O.J trial was just an example. Both these cases made national news.  I too believe she is 100% guilty, don't get me wrong...I really don't know how someone could think otherwise but I guess we'll find out on Nancy Grace in the upcoming months.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you guys hear that one of the things they found near the bones was a book (apparently the same book that Caylee was holding in the video at the nursing home)?
Supposedly one of her favorite books?


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Did you guys hear that one of the things they found near the bones was a book (apparently the same book that Caylee was holding in the video at the nursing home)?
Supposedly one of her favorite books?_

 
WTF? I wonder what else they found that they just arent releasing yet. That's pretty weird..  I have a feeling there's gonna be a whole lot more WTF moments once they release more info on this case.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_WTF? I wonder what else they found that they just arent releasing yet. That's pretty weird..  I have a feeling there's gonna be a whole lot more WTF moments once they release more info on this case._

 

I know. I wish they'd just tell us WTF all the evidence is.

It's like SLOWLY leaking out into the public. Just tell us already! I wanna know what "evidence" they got from the grandparents house, too.
I can't take waitinggggggggggg.

I want the trial like NOW.


----------



## FWBChick (Dec 22, 2008)

The thing that's always bothered me about this whole thing is, if she was just wanting to go out and party and whatever....  Her parents were already taking care of her kid anyway, why would she need to "get rid" of her?!  She could've (and probably did) take off for days at a time doing whatever she wanted and they would've taken care of caylee.  I thought for the longest time it could've been an accident she was trying to cover up, but now there's been so much that's come out (searches for chloroform on the computer, etc.) that makes me think it was no accident.  I guess I am a rational person trying to rationalize an irrational person's thoughts....so sad.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think the only reason was that she was just selfish....Jealous of the attention the daughter got from her parents...and jealous of the attention she wasn't getting from the guy she liked because he didn't want a girl with a kid.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think the only reason was that she was just selfish....Jealous of the attention the daughter got from her parents...and jealous of the attention she wasn't getting from the guy she liked because he didn't want a girl with a kid._

 


It's true. It's all about her jealousy of Caylee.

I heard earlier on in this case that at one point, before Casey was taken to jail, before her family knew Caylee was "missing", her mom asked her why she can't see Caylee and Casey said "Maybe I'm a spiteful bitch", instead of saying "oh she's missing" (which is BS anyway).

I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure that took place before she admitted she was "missing".

I mean, you don't say shit like that if you are "looking" for your child. It's such bullshit that this family could even back up what this daughter is saying.

Also, I want to say... I know everyone is against the "insanity" claim for trials like this. And I hope to god she goes away for life, regardless of "insanity" or not. But ANYONE, that could kill another person, I feel, another living thing, but especially a person, they have to be insane. I mean, there is something not ticking right up there. There is a chemical imbalance of some sort going on if you can kill your own DAUGHTER. So really, she is insane. I just don't want her to get any kind of ease because of "insanity".


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

^^^ Love the New SIG!!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, loverly!

I think it's perdy swell!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 22, 2008)

I mean, i understand that she could have left caylee @ home with her parents for days on end, but she was in a "relationship" with a guy who didnt want a kid... theres a lot of times that i meet guys that i would be with if I didnt have adler...but in the end NO ONE comes over my son..... i can understand the "damn it, another one i cant be with because they dont want a child." attitude... but i always put the blame on them.. not my sweet little baby.

casey doesnt know where to draw the line in her emotions.. its OKAY to feel upset that ...thigns are "differnt" as a single mother who is her age... but its not okay to EVER take it out on your child.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

^^^ Exactly...Because no child asks to be born...They are born from their parents actions.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 22, 2008)

EXACTLY Tish... thats the pt i kept trying to get across to my son's father--- he didnt ASK for us to have sex. But we did, and he is the consequences of our actions. And if you ask me, I couldnt ask for or want a better consequence.... being a single parent is hard- it sucks. I can sympathize to any single parents who feels that way.... sometimes i just want to get in my car and drive around for a little bit..

but damn, ... it is also the best feeling in the entire world. I'd kill any bastard who tried to even touch a hair on my son's head. I mean it. DEAD. My son is my world and that's where i say casey anthony crossed the line.

As a parent, you die for your child. It is your inherent responsibility to protect your child. It is disgusting when the one person who is put on this earth to do anything for you is the monster you need protecting from.

and i stand by the fact that casey's parents were in on this somehow.


----------



## makeupbydeidra (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a 6-month old and there isn't anything any man could do to make me want to hurt her. I had to stop watching because it makes me so sick to my stomach. I just get all emotional and hold the baby and cry. That poor little darling. I just hope that whatever she did to her, she didn't make her suffer. This woman is absolutely insane. I'm sure of it at this point. But I still want her to suffer. I just want to see her explode into an emotional rant and admit that she did it. But we get nothing from her but lies. She's crazy as hell!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_EXACTLY Tish... thats the pt i kept trying to get across to my son's father--- he didnt ASK for us to have sex. But we did, and he is the consequences of our actions. And if you ask me, I couldnt ask for or want a better consequence.... being a single parent is hard- it sucks. I can sympathize to any single parents who feels that way.... sometimes i just want to get in my car and drive around for a little bit..

but damn, ... it is also the best feeling in the entire world. I'd kill any bastard who tried to even touch a hair on my son's head. I mean it. DEAD. My son is my world and that's where i say casey anthony crossed the line.

As a parent, you die for your child. It is your inherent responsibility to protect your child. It is disgusting when the one person who is put on this earth to do anything for you is the monster you need protecting from.

and i stand by the fact that casey's parents were in on this somehow._

 

Just so you know...sometimes it is not any easier when you are married....In my case...I have a husband that works almost 7 days a week 12+ hrs a day. Not always by choice, most times however...he will not let his employees just work without him being in the mix somehow...So most days I feel like a single parent myself. 
Most days I am sleep when he leaves and he is so dead tired when he gets home he just eats, showers and hits the bed...We are working on his work habits...But I am right there with you feeling like I am single parenting ...
I know the circumstances are different...But somehow much of the same.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_It's true. It's all about her jealousy of Caylee.

I heard earlier on in this case that at one point, before Casey was taken to jail, before her family knew Caylee was "missing", her mom asked her why she can't see Caylee and Casey said "Maybe I'm a spiteful bitch", instead of saying "oh she's missing" (which is BS anyway).

I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure that took place before she admitted she was "missing".

I mean, you don't say shit like that if you are "looking" for your child. It's such bullshit that this family could even back up what this daughter is saying.

Also, I want to say... I know everyone is against the "insanity" claim for trials like this. And I hope to god she goes away for life, regardless of "insanity" or not. But ANYONE, that could kill another person, I feel, another living thing, but especially a person, they have to be insane. I mean, there is something not ticking right up there. There is a chemical imbalance of some sort going on if you can kill your own DAUGHTER. So really, she is insane. I just don't want her to get any kind of ease because of "insanity"._

 
Sure... but being insane does not mean that you can or have bypassed boundaries, it means that you have no boundaries at all from the beginning!!
So, legally, and medically, she is obviously not insane. The insanity argument could not be effective during the trial then...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Just so you know...sometimes it is not any easier when you are married....In my case...I have a husband that works almost 7 days a week 12+ hrs a day. Not always by choice, most times however...he will not let his employees just work without him being in the mix somehow...So most days I feel like a single parent myself. 
Most days I am sleep when he leaves and he is so dead tired when he gets home he just eats, showers and hits the bed...We are working on his work habits...But I am right there with you feeling like I am single parenting ...
I know the circumstances are different...But somehow much of the same._

 

aw tish, im sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... I think we can agree that being a mother- PERIOD is a hard job! And you're a step mommy too. Im gonna tip my cap to you like you just hit a walk off grand slam off my fast ball in the 9th damn inning, haha.

I hope things get better so you dnt have to work so hard and you can see your hubby more!!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 22, 2008)

Casey's former fiance is on Nancy tonight.


Interesting..


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep I already saw it...different time zones...Just confirmed what I said! She was jealous of her own child...She broke off the engagement with him because she thought he loved Caylee more than he loved her!!! WTF I am so happy that my dh loves and excepts my son as his own...That was one of the points that made me so sure about saying "I DO"


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah. wtf is wrong with Casey. The love you have for a child is COMPLETELY different than the love for a significant other. She is so batshit crazy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Yeah. wtf is wrong with Casey. The love you have for a child is COMPLETELY different than the love for a significant other. She is so batshit crazy._

 

I guess because he was not her father...He was supposed to love her like a red headed step child (just a old saying, love red-heads)...But he loved her like his own....Yep she is CRAZY!!! If I thought for any reason my dh would not accept and love my son as his own when he was only 2 when we met...I am not sure if I would have spent anytime getting to know him...As a matter of fact I think he loves Christian more than me too in certain ways...But in totally different ways...He loves him in a fatherly, this is my child, so protective way.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I guess because he was not her father...He was supposed to love her like a red headed step child (just a old saying, love red-heads)...But he loved her like his own....Yep she is CRAZY!!! If I thought for any reason my dh would not accept and love my son as his own when he was only 2 when we met...I am not sure if I would have spent anytime getting to know him...As a matter of fact I think he loves Christian more than me too in certain ways...But in totally different ways...He loves him in a fatherly, this is my child, so protective way._

 

There are some people who are not meant to have children due to the 'bruising' of their egos. They can't fathom the thought of someone being more important than themselves. Casey is one of those people.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 23, 2008)

For anyone who may be struggling to piece this all together (because when it all started I gotta say I wasn't really following it super closely until about a month ago, although now I'm definitely intrigued by the daily findings), this has to be the best comprehensive coverage of the case I've seen. Instead of bits and pieces, and random news articles here and there, the Crime Library breaks it down for you chronologically and has a lot of info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Mother and the Missing Girl: Caylee Anthony - Crime Library on truTV.com


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_For anyone who may be struggling to piece this all together (because when it all started I gotta say I wasn't really following it super closely until about a month ago, although now I'm definitely intrigued by the daily findings), this has to be the best comprehensive coverage of the case I've seen. Instead of bits and pieces, and random news articles here and there, the Crime Library breaks it down for you chronologically and has a lot of info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Mother and the Missing Girl: Caylee Anthony - Crime Library on truTV.com_

 
I saw that yesterday.....Honestly I am truly amazed at the amount of coverage this has gotten....I mean this happens everyday....horrific but they have been on the news almost every single day for a LONG time


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

I know, Tish.

Just like the coverage with Jennifer Hudson's family. Sad to say, if her family had not been related to her, I HIGHLY doubt that it would have even been on national news.

Tsk.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

^^ This is true...But it was only for about a week or two...I promise this has been going on everyday since August ... This reminds me of Natalie Holloway...This story only replaced that one I think after all that time.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

You're totally right. I got pretty into the Natalie case, too. I just knew there was foul play with that kid. I was just praying they would find something or find her. 

But this case is probably the one I've gotten the most attached to, I guess because this is a little girl, of course. And a FAMILY member, a MOTHER, was the one that was being pointed to.

I remember the NC lady who drove her boys off a cliff in the car and they drowned. I also remember the lady who drowned all of her children individually in the bathtub.... but ya know, one thing separates them from Casey----they at least admitted what they did.

I don't know if this girl is ever gonna break. I just want a definite answer, I want to hear her ADMIT what she did.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

They finally said something else about that lil girl that went missing from the hotel room while her parents were at dinner on vacation...I heard that tonight...Hadnt heard anything about that in a long time.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't even know that story.

What is it?


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_They finally said something else about that lil girl that went missing from the hotel room while her parents were at dinner on vacation...I heard that tonight...Hadnt heard anything about that in a long time._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_I don't even know that story.

What is it?_

 
Ohh the Madeline girl from the UK? What did they say about it?


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

I really dont think Ive heard of it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Ohh the Madeline girl from the UK? What did they say about it?_

 
That her parents have posted a new reward for any information leading to her whereabouts


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

Do they think her parents have something to do with the disappearance?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Of course
AFP: McCann family releases video plea for Madeleine information
CNN.com - Transcripts


----------



## Chikky (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not convinced they don't have anything to do with it. 

Actually, I think they DO, because if nothing else, they left the kids alone, so they are somewhat at fault.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think they have something to do with it as well, but at least they are acting with remorce opposed to casey.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_
I remember the *NC *lady who drove her boys off a cliff in the car and they drowned._

 
*South* Carolina. And it was Susan Smith. She didn't drive them off a cliff. She let her car roll into a lake. Not that it makes it any less horrible but yeah. As a native North Carolinian I just had to  say that she was from *South* Carolina.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_ As a native North Carolinian I just had to say that she was from *South* Carolina. _

 







So Right....
And it does make a difference....she did not put herself in harms way by any means....She let the car roll them to their death while she safely stood by and watched it sink. COWARD!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 23, 2008)

I was watching Casey's ex fiance on Nancy Grace and I felt so terrible for him,
He was crying, saying how he dressed up as Santa on Caylees first Christmas, and how that girl he was engaged to is a different person from the woman she is today. Such a sad segment.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_*South* Carolina. And it was Susan Smith. She didn't drive them off a cliff. She let her car roll into a lake. Not that it makes it any less horrible but yeah. As a native North Carolinian I just had to  say that she was from *South* Carolina.  _

 


I am also a NC native...........does that make me a bad person?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_I am also a NC native...........does that make me a bad person? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

She was from SOUTH Carolina not NC ....not that, that makes it better...But she was just pointing out for the record that she was NOT a native of NC but from SC


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_She was from SOUTH Carolina not NC ....not that, that makes it better...But she was just pointing out for the record that she was NOT a native of NC but from SC_

 

I get that, Im saying does it make me a bad native for not remembering that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

^^^ Oh yeah of course it does !!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

-cries in a corner-


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't cry. It's all good.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

-stops crying-


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 24, 2008)

This whole story is just sick. Casey is demented. The death penalty would be far to kind. . . she should get several life sentences in solitary with no chance of parole. EVER. 

It would be the ultimate punishment for a narcissitic, self absorbed cow like her.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 24, 2008)

I hope she gets put with other inmates............they will put her in her place.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 30, 2008)

Now Casey's brother is being investigated.


Other people are now suspecting the meter reader who found the body, as well.


LORD, this story just keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah they think the Brother and the Meter Reader may have been trying to get the reward money....WOW would that be crazy f that was the case...PEOPLE and MONEY!!


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 30, 2008)

^Seriously, I was just telling my bf last night when I heard her brother may be charged with obstruction of justice or whatever.. this case is going to get a LOT crazier the more details that are released. I'm not sure about the meter reader, although it does seem strange that he knew right where to go and look. But stranger things have happened.. I don't know. 

But I SO called it when I said there was something not right about her brother, I just had a feeling. Whether or not he was involved in her death (which I don't really think he did) or was just an accessory after the fact, I always said he struck me as kind of odd.


edit: im gonna quote myself from 12/16
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_And I'm gonna put it on the record, her brother rubs me the wrong way, and I think he knows more about what happened than he's saying. There were some weird conversations he had with Casey at the jail where she's staying, and I may be premature in saying this, but he strikes me as suspicious. I'm just sayin'..._


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^ Yeah I was with the meter reader...Untill they said he called in August several times...then called again in December...I would have been calling everyday if I saw a body there in August...knowing they were searching for a little girl anyway ...why would you wait 4 months to call and say ...Hey...why haven't you guys still not went out there...I would have been to upset to just not follow up continuosly....But everyone does not think or react alike I suppose


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 30, 2008)

But are they sure the bag he saw was the actual bag her body was found in? (im talking the one he saw in Aug.).. because he said he saw a white bag, and I could have sworn they found her in like a black garbage bag. So that part is kinda confusing. I'd like to know more details but I suppose that's not going to happen until trial. 

The whole situation is really strange


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

The spot is the same...Not sure about the bag color....That is what leads me to believe someone may have been giving him info to phone in...I guess we will have to wait and see...Strange case


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 30, 2008)

Seriously, WTF.

I mean, yeah there are some suspicious things going on, but it's like this case takes a strange turn every single day.

I REALLY fear that this is going to be an unsolved case, I mean, I think Casey will ultimately be found guilty of murdering Caylee, but I doubt we are going to get a definite answer as to what exactly happened.

I fear that all of these new spins, twists, turns  in the case is only going to make it more difficult to 'solve' anything. Now there are two new people that are being investigated, one of them not having anything to do with the family (that we know of, at least).

It's just all getting more and more confusing.


----------



## BeautyNut (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

 I REALLY fear that this is going to be an unsolved case, I mean, I think Casey will ultimately be found guilty of murdering Caylee, but I doubt we are going to get a definite answer as to what exactly happened.

I fear that all of these new spins, twists, turns in the case is only going to make it more difficult to 'solve' anything. Now there are two new people that are being investigated, one of them not having anything to do with the family (that we know of, at least).

It's just all getting more and more confusing. 
 


I completely agree.

I just *don't think* she acted completely alone, but she is Narcissistic and thinks very highly of her great abilities. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a mystery.
Why can't all these so-called 'psychics' tell us the real story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We probably will never know the whole trust - at least not from the mother.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 30, 2008)

I think her parents are in on the whole thing too... ive said it before and ill say it again..... there is no freaking way in HELL... that as a cop- my father would let me and my son go more than a couple HOURS without calling the cops. And there's no way that as a former sheriffe's deputy his instincts didnt kick in and even after a few days he though "there's something going on here..."...

My dad told me you NEVER EVER forget that distinct smell of a dead body- and her dad specifically told them that casey's car smelled like a dead body. Seriously... its fucked up.

Her parents are definetly in on this.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

I think the brother may have been involved...I do not personally think the parents were in on the actual killing..I do however think they know she did it at this point and are covering up for her because they don't want to believe it or just out of love for their daughter. It must be a hard situation to be in as parent. We all want to believe our children are good individuals and were raised to do the right thing.


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 30, 2008)

Story gets crazier and crazier each time I check up on it.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think the brother may have been involved...I do not personally think the parents were in on the actual killing..I do however think they know she did it at this point and are covering up for her because they don't want to believe it or just out of love for their daughter. It must be a hard situation to be in as parent. We all want to believe our children are good individuals and were raised to do the right thing._

 
I agree. The father even said in one of his conversations with the cops "I'm going to be honest with you, it smells like there was a dead body in there." And like Adlersmommy said, a cop _knows_ for sure what that smell is, it is very distinct.. Then the night before the body was found, the parents were on Larry King's show swearing up and down that it was actually "a bag of rotten pizza with maggots" in the hot florida sun that was causing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That doesn't even make sense. First of all, wouldn't pizza just sort of dry out after a couple days? Maybe you'd smell a little funky tomato sauce for a while but it would dissipate. And trust me, that's nowhere NEAR the stench magnitude of a decomposing body, im sorry.. thats a bunch of bullsh!t. 




Oh, and did anyone see/hear this??
_(I'm pretty sure they meant 'trunk' in the first paragraph, it's just crappy editing on their part_)

 Quote:

  (NECN/WFTV) - Casey Anthony's brother Lee told investigators his first indication that something was terribly wrong was noticing the horrible smell wafting from Casey's car truck. 

 "It was, it was, it hit you like a, a wave. I mean it was, it was, whatever it was it was very potent," said Lee Anthony. 
 Once their mother brought Casey home, he said he tried to get Casey to tell them exactly where Caylee was, but all she would talk about was how her mother Cindy nagged her about what a bad mother she is. 

"That's when she opened up to me and said, uh, mom has um, thrown in my face many times before that I'm an unfit mother and you know, maybe she's right. Maybe I am. She offered up to me for the first that time um, my mother has referred, said to my sister that um, even though Caylee's been the best thing and the best mistake that she was indeed a mistake, that she was Casey's mistake," said Lee. 

He said at first Casey insisted Caylee was with the nanny, but never mentioned the name Zenaida to him. He told her their mother was calling law enforcement and when officers got there, they would press her to show them where Caylee was. And, he says that's when Casey cried and admitted she hadn't seen Caylee in 31 days.   
 
Link to article and short vid: Potentially incriminating tapes released in Caylee Anthony investigation | NECN


Yikes..


----------



## FWBChick (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with Tish...I think the grandparents acting weird has more to do with them being in denial, and not wanting to accept what happened.  They'd have to blame themselves a little if they DID admit to themselves that their daughter was capable of doing these things, AND that they didn't realize sooner what was going on.  I think it's just their way of coping with how horrible this whole story is.  I mean she's the one who called the cops on her daughter.  I hardly believe it was because she wanted her to take the fall for something she was involved in....  I don't blame them for hanging on to hope that she was alive until it was confirmed.  When  you have people telling you they've had sightings of the granddaughter, and you don't want to believe she's really gone or that something bad happened to her, of COURSE you're going to cling to the hope that that's true.  I really do think they're victims here.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree. I really don't think the grandparents are involved... I can't see them, especially Cindy, covering up anything for Casey if it came down to her hurting Caylee.

I really think they want to believe Casey because who the hell wants to admit their daughter is a cold-blooded killer... not to mention, the kill of their very own granddaughter.

I think Lee is a bit more suspicious, you didn't hear his name much throughout the investigation, at least I didn't. Now he pops up all of the sudden and.... I dunno, this shit is just crazy.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 6, 2009)

On Nancy Grace right now-----------

speculations that Anthony's private investigator covered up some evidence on the scene of the crime? Or did something with a video tape?

...Hmmm


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow- I had a feeling shit would keep getting weirder and more effed up in this case. Now Casey's dad ran away and threatened suicide, and was taken into custody under the Baker Act (72 hour psychiatric watch). 

Yikes.

 Quote:

  DAYTONA BEACH, FL -- Police say George Anthony, who is the father of Casey Anthony, left his Orlando home Thursday night.  A short time later, his family became concerned after receiving a text message saying he didn't want to live anymore.

He was later later found in Daytona Beach after authorities used GPS and signals from his cell phone to track his car.

The Anthony's attorney, Brad Conway, said George was unharmed.  He was taken into custody under the state's Baker Act, which allows authorities to hold a person pending a mental evaluation.

Daytona Police Chief Mike Chitwood said George sent "disturbing" text messages. "He had text-messaged family members that he wanted to end his life," Chitwood said.

Chitwood took George to a Daytona Beach area hosital and described him as "melancholy."

TV reports that a half-written suicide note was found in George's car.

Casey Anthony (*photos*), who is in the Orange County jail awaiting trial, was told about the incident by the jail's health services staff.

 

He either knows something and can't live with himself, or shit.. i dunno. 

This family is fucking bizarre.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 23, 2009)

i dont think george knows anything(but who knows), they keep saying how him and casey had a horrible relationship and i think he's blaming himself. his family is gone and will never be the same. his beautiful little grand-daughter is dead. she was ducktaped and thrown away in a grabage bag. i woud want to kill myself too honestly. this story disgusts me. all i can think about is my little ones and i cannot stand it. i want casey anthony to get a death sentence.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 24, 2009)

Omg, MAClovin thanks for sharing that, I had no idea. 

WOW, as if that family can handle anymore.


My instinct is telling me he is being eaten with denial---he has been brainwashed by Cindy telling him that Casey didn't do anything but it is clear he knows Casey did something. I don't think this is suddenly happening because he "knows" anything more than just deep down knowing his daughter is guilty. I think he is just having trouble accepting that his granddaughter is dead and his daughter is going to spend life in prison. I mean that is a lot to handle, I would probably be suicidal too. I'm just so glad they found him. The fact that he actually began writing a suicide note, he definitely had intentions of probably following through with something. That is horrible. Wow.


----------



## MAC Mel (Jan 24, 2009)

This is the saddest story everrrrr. I've been following up on this case since day 1. Little Caylee didn't deserve all that! When are they going to lay her to rest? 

RIP little angel


----------



## MAC Mel (Jan 24, 2009)

Caylee's Blog
Caylee Blog - CNN.com


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 25, 2009)

This is all so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think every person in the Anthony family has serious mental issues.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 25, 2009)

dudes in mad denile.. seriously.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 25, 2009)

*Friday Jan. 23, 2009*
*4:30 PM ET - *Another tragedy strikes today in the Caylee Anthony story. Casey Anthony's father, George Anthony, was reported missing by the family attorney. Urgent 911 calls just released say George Anthony left home with several bottles of medication & some family photos. The Anthony family became increasingly concerned when they started receiving disturbing text messages from George, reportedly saying he did not want to live anymore & he wanted to be with Caylee. Other alleged text messages sent by George Anthony said he wanted to be left alone & wanted to make sure Caylee was in God's arms. Police were able to locate George Anthony inside a motel room where they reportedly found remnants of fast food & beer, blood-pressure medication & other pill jars. Also found inside his car was a 5-page suicide letter indicating he wanted to do harm to himself. George Anthony was taken to a nearby hospital where he is currently under medical & mental evaluation. Stay tuned to Nancy Grace tonight to find out the all the latest, breaking details in the case. _(From Rachel Kent, Nancy Grace Producer)_




Hmm this is getting strange...


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 25, 2009)

The guilt is killing him. Slowly.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 26, 2009)

I think he is just feeling helpless as hell.

He knows deep down what his daughter did. And Im sure he blames himself (just like Cindy) for what she has become...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Man we haven't talked about this in awhile...this case is getting weirder by the day...that Casey is a piece of work!!!


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't really heard much about this story lately... what's the girl's malfunction now? I mean we all know she's a nutcase, but jeez.. new antics?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Girl it has been on Nancy Grace every night it seems forever.....They released the little girls autopsy reports today....so sad.. She is still sitting in court laughing...etc...She has to be mental.

They said the lil girl had so much duct tape wrapped around her mouth


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl it has been on Nancy Grace every night it seems forever.....They released the little girls autopsy reports today....so sad.. She is still sitting in court laughing...etc...She has to be mental.

They said the lil girl had so much duct tape wrapped around her mouth_

 
OMG they released them? I know the lawyers were trying to file motions to stop the results from being made public, even though they would be once the trial starts. Casey deserves the death penealty but she has said that if she is going to get that, she will commit suicide in jail before they can do it to her. Sick!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 21, 2009)

No her lawyers never filed anything....her parents filed for them to be kept private because they felt it would damage their daughters chances of getting a fair trial and it would be too much pressure for them and it was denied ....


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 26, 2009)

I personally think she did it (Obviously!) and I think her parents know.
Like the grandmother's original statement about her car ... "Smells like a dead body." ... Then later on said it was old pizza. Um, I'm quite sure that those don't have the same smell.

I just hope she doesn't plead insanity or anything. smh. I get tired of people doing that.

But also it's unfortunate that this story gets so much coverage when there are TONS of children missing and they get maybe a minute or two on CNN.


----------

